# New to the forums, same quesitons as all new guys haha



## Pappy3223 (Feb 13, 2012)

I used the Petes root kit for my Droid X. I did a quick 5 mintue search of the forums and couldn't find any post about using the rooted opitions to get some apps. Any advice? Thanks!


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Pappy3223 said:


> I used the Petes root kit for my Droid X. I did a quick 5 mintue search of the forums and couldn't find any post about using the rooted opitions to get some apps. Any advice? Thanks!


I'm a bit confused about your question. Are you just asking what root apps will work for your X now that its rooted? if thats the case, than most, and most are available in the marketplace, such as Root Explorer, Titanium Backup, and the Droid2 Bootstrap are really necessities. Some apps are nto in the marketplace (such as WIFI Tether) but can easily be found by a Google search in the browser and enabling non-market downloads. Some apps won't work because they require kernel swaps which the DX is not capable of.

Android Police has a good on-going series of articles about top root apps. The first one is available at the link below and you can find the rest of them from there forward (as I said its a series of articles)

http://www.androidpo...uld-know-about/

However apps are just the start, the real fun gets to be ROM'ing. Apps let you have access to stuff you normally don't, but ROMs let you change the entire appearance and function of your phone. If you head a bit deeper in to the Developer forum you will find those. If you like the stock Moto look some good ones to look at are Devortex and Liberty 3. If you want to change your look entirely and get deep customization I would recommend the 2nd-init ROMs such as CM7 and MIUI.

If you need any assistance flashing a ROM Jubakaba has an excellent guide, linked below:
http://rootzwiki.com...n-your-droid-x/

And make sure you make backups and do your wipes per ROM OP's beforehand!

If you need further help, just let us know!


----------



## Pappy3223 (Feb 13, 2012)

I guess I'm asking, though the market, How do I download apps, Like Juice defender says 4.99. What process do I go though to get those apps free.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Pappy3223 said:


> I guess I'm asking, though the market, How do I download apps, Like Juice defender says 4.99. What process do I go though to get those apps free.


That is pirating and I wouldn't support that. You should support an developer if they are doing work you believe is worth the coin they put towards it. Root is not required to install non-market sources, after all.


----------



## Pappy3223 (Feb 13, 2012)

Goose306 said:


> That is pirating and I wouldn't support that. You should support an developer if they are doing work you believe is worth the coin they put towards it. Root is not required to install non-market sources, after all.


Ok, Thank you.


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

Rooting doesn't make apps free.


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

Please do not request for pirated apps or related information on RootzWiki.


----------

